# Environnements de dveloppement > MATLAB > Livres >  [Simscape] Quelques pages pour dbuter

## Daviken

Bonjour  tous,

La modlisation multi-physiques a fait son apparition dans les programmes de l'enseignement des Sciences de l'Ingnieur depuis 5 ans, y compris dans les sries STI2D.

Dans la srie SI cela devient mme un incontournable, le projet interdisciplinaire que les lves prsentent en fin d'anne pour le bac ne peut tre viable s'il ne prsente pas une simulation numrique.

Le but tant de justifier les carts d'une performance entre le rel, le simul et l'attendu.

Pour ceux qui ne connaitrait pas encore, il existe un ouvrage crit par Ivan LIEBGOTT, trs bien conu qui s'appuie sur des modles existants et qui peut aider les dbutants  franchir le pas de la modlisation acausale.

http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentr...ivan-liebgott-

----------


## Daviken

Bonsoir  tous,

A noter la sortie de la deuxime dition de cet ouvrage:

http://www.mathworks.com/matlabcentr...ivan-liebgott-

----------

